# Gaggia baby twin help required!



## Jaytee (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi. Newbie here!!! Im at a loss to know if its me or the machine......

I recently recieved my new Gaggia Baby Twin machine and after a few attempts everything seemed to be ok. However now whenever I use the manual, 1 or 2 dose buttons the water comes out of the brewing head but also the steam wand- as if I was looking for hot water only.

Just thought id mention- steam is working ok when called for and fault doesn't happen in reverse- out of brewing head when calling for steam or hot water.

Any ideas would be very welcome!!

Many thanks in advance......


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you need to reset your steam cam, remove lid and the spindle with cam is on top, 2mm allen key needed to reset it

mark


----------



## Jaytee (Apr 12, 2013)

Had a look. Once I took off the piece with the Allen key I got about another half turn anti clockwise on the spindle and re-attached. Helped a lot, although I suspect it might need a complete new faucet as round the spindle and fixing screws it looked like a white residue left by steam escaping. Still a little water coming through wand if pulling quite a few shots, but nothing like it was.

thanks for the help, much appreciated!!

**update- can hear steam escaping from inside/front of machine and water through spout getting gradually worse again**


----------

